# Searching for Stroma Yole "Alpha" "WK453?)



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

I am currently searching for the whereabouts of the Stroma Yole "Alpha".
I had heard that she was in a garden at Sandside harbour (Reay), but a recent recce trip has proved that she is not.
Does anyone out there know of her current whereabouts, or can you ask around and see if she can be traced for me please?
I do hope she can be found for me.

Kind Regards,

Barry


----------

